# How cool are Ford Focus ST's?



## Godboy

I think most hatchbacks look terrible, but i love these turbo charged ST's. They come out of the factory with a top speed of 155 mph, but its really easy to tune them for A LOT more horsepower, though most of that power goes towards 2-4th gear, but thats where you spend most of your driving.

I was thinking i was going to buy a Honda Accord Coupe, but i think ill get one of these instead and have it tuned by Ford Performance, which doesnt void the warranty.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

May the Ford be with you, always.


----------



## Toronado3800

Godboy said:


> I think most hatchbacks look terrible, but i love these turbo charged ST's. They come out of the factory with a top speed of 155 mph, but its really easy to tune them for A LOT more horsepower, though most of that power goes towards 2-4th gear, but thats where you spend most of your driving.
> 
> I was thinking i was going to buy a Honda Accord Coupe, but i think ill get one of these instead and have it tuned by Ford Performance, which doesnt void the warranty.



I think we need a direct comparison.  Mostly I'm into things folks keep running now which don't have stickers crying out how cool they are.

That said, its a pretty decent looking car in either the yellow or the blue.  Just keep them from installing all the "look how cool I'm trying to be" stickers on it.


----------



## airplanemechanic

From what I read and seen in youtube videos, the Civic Type R has a lot more power. Top speed advertised 170. Actual top speed on autobahn: 176.

Honda Civic Type R Exceeds Official Top Speed In Autobahn Test

5 out of 5 stars by Car and Driver:

2019 Honda Civic Type R Reviews | Honda Civic Type R Price, Photos, and Specs | Car and Driver

In a head to head test, the Type R beat the Focus RS. It would eat your Focus ST for lunch. It's stopping distance was shorter than the Acura NSX 200 thousand dollar supercar. It pulled 1.02G's on the skidpad, unheard of for a FWD car. It was also the fastest FWD car ever tested by C and D. 

2017 Ford Focus RS vs. 2017 Honda Civic Type R | Comparison Test | Car and Driver


----------



## Pilot1

I just spent most of the day in one as a good friend has a 2013 and has tuned it with an upgraded exhaust, cold air intake, larger iintercooler, upgraded ignition coil, lighter alloy wheels, better tires, and a few other mods. It puts out over three hundred horsepower now.  I've driven it and it is a blast, and handles very well.  It is also a relatively practical daily driver as it has four doors, and the hatch so you can actually put stuff in it.


----------



## Toronado3800

airplanemechanic said:


> From what I read and seen in youtube videos, the Civic Type R has a lot more power. Top speed 170.
> 
> If you want a Focus with power, get the Focus RS. Top speed 170.



I'll say go with the acceleration numbers not top speed unless you somehow have enough empty roads to use that.  In this 24/7 society I'm having trouble finding those roads around here.


----------



## caddo kid

Godboy said:


> I think most hatchbacks look terrible, but i love these turbo charged ST's. They come out of the factory with a top speed of 155 mph, but its really easy to tune them for A LOT more horsepower, though most of that power goes towards 2-4th gear, but thats where you spend most of your driving.
> 
> I was thinking i was going to buy a Honda Accord Coupe, but i think ill get one of these instead and have it tuned by Ford Performance, which doesnt void the warranty.



*Ford Focus ST's*

what year(s), what co$t$ ???

my 'summer' ride is a bone stock (Speed Yellow) 2000 Boxster S, factory rated @ 162 MPH but I have only had it up to 150. 

speed yellow 2000 boxster s - Google Search


----------



## airplanemechanic

Toronado3800 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read and seen in youtube videos, the Civic Type R has a lot more power. Top speed 170.
> 
> If you want a Focus with power, get the Focus RS. Top speed 170.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say go with the acceleration numbers not top speed unless you somehow have enough empty roads to use that.  In this 24/7 society I'm having trouble finding those roads around here.
Click to expand...


It's made for the track but street legal. It's pretty much a 35000 dollar race car. With a top speed exceeding manufacturers specs by several mph thats very impressive.


----------



## depotoo

I love Honda’s!  Wish they still made the Prelude.





airplanemechanic said:


> From what I read and seen in youtube videos, the Civic Type R has a lot more power. Top speed advertised 170. Actual top speed on autobahn: 176.
> 
> Honda Civic Type R Exceeds Official Top Speed In Autobahn Test
> 
> 5 out of 5 stars by Car and Driver:
> 
> 2019 Honda Civic Type R Reviews | Honda Civic Type R Price, Photos, and Specs | Car and Driver
> 
> In a head to head test, the Type R beat the Focus RS. It would eat your Focus ST for lunch. It's stopping distance was shorter than the Acura NSX 200 thousand dollar supercar.
> 
> 2017 Ford Focus RS vs. 2017 Honda Civic Type R | Comparison Test | Car and Driver


----------



## airplanemechanic

depotoo said:


> I love Honda’s!  Wish they still made the Prelude



2019 Honda Prelude Rumors, Specs - 2019 - 2020 Honda Cars


----------



## Natural Citizen

It's not bad looking.


----------



## depotoo

airplanemechanic said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Honda’s!  Wish they still made the Prelude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 Honda Prelude Rumors, Specs - 2019 - 2020 Honda Cars
Click to expand...

Dang!  You’ve got me all excited now!


----------



## Godboy

airplanemechanic said:


> From what I read and seen in youtube videos, the Civic Type R has a lot more power. Top speed advertised 170. Actual top speed on autobahn: 176.
> 
> Honda Civic Type R Exceeds Official Top Speed In Autobahn Test
> 
> 5 out of 5 stars by Car and Driver:
> 
> 2019 Honda Civic Type R Reviews | Honda Civic Type R Price, Photos, and Specs | Car and Driver
> 
> In a head to head test, the Type R beat the Focus RS. It would eat your Focus ST for lunch. It's stopping distance was shorter than the Acura NSX 200 thousand dollar supercar. It pulled 1.02G's on the skidpad, unheard of for a FWD car. It was also the fastest FWD car ever tested by C and D.
> 
> 2017 Ford Focus RS vs. 2017 Honda Civic Type R | Comparison Test | Car and Driver


The type R is cool, but its a bit too outlandish looking for me. They are quick as shit though.


----------



## Godboy

caddo kid said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most hatchbacks look terrible, but i love these turbo charged ST's. They come out of the factory with a top speed of 155 mph, but its really easy to tune them for A LOT more horsepower, though most of that power goes towards 2-4th gear, but thats where you spend most of your driving.
> 
> I was thinking i was going to buy a Honda Accord Coupe, but i think ill get one of these instead and have it tuned by Ford Performance, which doesnt void the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ford Focus ST's*
> 
> what year(s), what co$t$ ???
> 
> my 'summer' ride is a bone stock (Speed Yellow) 2000 Boxster S, factory rated @ 162 MPH but I have only had it up to 150.
> 
> speed yellow 2000 boxster s - Google Search
Click to expand...

Im thinking like a 2016 with 20k miles or so, which is about 18-20 thousand, sticker price. Im going to pay cash, so i should be able to get a better deal than that.


----------



## Godboy

airplanemechanic said:


> From what I read and seen in youtube videos, the Civic Type R has a lot more power. Top speed advertised 170. Actual top speed on autobahn: 176.
> 
> Honda Civic Type R Exceeds Official Top Speed In Autobahn Test
> 
> 5 out of 5 stars by Car and Driver:
> 
> 2019 Honda Civic Type R Reviews | Honda Civic Type R Price, Photos, and Specs | Car and Driver
> 
> In a head to head test, the Type R beat the Focus RS. It would eat your Focus ST for lunch. It's stopping distance was shorter than the Acura NSX 200 thousand dollar supercar. It pulled 1.02G's on the skidpad, unheard of for a FWD car. It was also the fastest FWD car ever tested by C and D.
> 
> 2017 Ford Focus RS vs. 2017 Honda Civic Type R | Comparison Test | Car and Driver


If i could afford a Focus RS, id buy one for sure. I want one bad, but its out of my league unfortunately.


----------



## caddo kid

Godboy said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most hatchbacks look terrible, but i love these turbo charged ST's. They come out of the factory with a top speed of 155 mph, but its really easy to tune them for A LOT more horsepower, though most of that power goes towards 2-4th gear, but thats where you spend most of your driving.
> 
> I was thinking i was going to buy a Honda Accord Coupe, but i think ill get one of these instead and have it tuned by Ford Performance, which doesnt void the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ford Focus ST's*
> 
> what year(s), what co$t$ ???
> 
> my 'summer' ride is a bone stock (Speed Yellow) 2000 Boxster S, factory rated @ 162 MPH but I have only had it up to 150.
> 
> speed yellow 2000 boxster s - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im thinking like a 2016 with 20k miles or so, which is about 18-20 thousand, sticker price. Im going to pay cash, so i should be able to get a better deal than that.
Click to expand...



Got it;  not familiar with the model but I assume these are not common?


----------



## Godboy

caddo kid said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most hatchbacks look terrible, but i love these turbo charged ST's. They come out of the factory with a top speed of 155 mph, but its really easy to tune them for A LOT more horsepower, though most of that power goes towards 2-4th gear, but thats where you spend most of your driving.
> 
> I was thinking i was going to buy a Honda Accord Coupe, but i think ill get one of these instead and have it tuned by Ford Performance, which doesnt void the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ford Focus ST's*
> 
> what year(s), what co$t$ ???
> 
> my 'summer' ride is a bone stock (Speed Yellow) 2000 Boxster S, factory rated @ 162 MPH but I have only had it up to 150.
> 
> speed yellow 2000 boxster s - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im thinking like a 2016 with 20k miles or so, which is about 18-20 thousand, sticker price. Im going to pay cash, so i should be able to get a better deal than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it;  not familiar with the model but I assume these are not common?
Click to expand...

Not super common, and they sell quickly on Cargurus.


----------



## caddo kid

Godboy said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most hatchbacks look terrible, but i love these turbo charged ST's. They come out of the factory with a top speed of 155 mph, but its really easy to tune them for A LOT more horsepower, though most of that power goes towards 2-4th gear, but thats where you spend most of your driving.
> 
> I was thinking i was going to buy a Honda Accord Coupe, but i think ill get one of these instead and have it tuned by Ford Performance, which doesnt void the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ford Focus ST's*
> 
> what year(s), what co$t$ ???
> 
> my 'summer' ride is a bone stock (Speed Yellow) 2000 Boxster S, factory rated @ 162 MPH but I have only had it up to 150.
> 
> speed yellow 2000 boxster s - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im thinking like a 2016 with 20k miles or so, which is about 18-20 thousand, sticker price. Im going to pay cash, so i should be able to get a better deal than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it;  not familiar with the model but I assume these are not common?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not super common, and they sell quickly on Cargurus.
Click to expand...



I assume if they are not common & they don't pop up often, then you have to be ready to snag one pretty quick, or it's gone.

Good luck locating one you want.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Godboy said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read and seen in youtube videos, the Civic Type R has a lot more power. Top speed advertised 170. Actual top speed on autobahn: 176.
> 
> Honda Civic Type R Exceeds Official Top Speed In Autobahn Test
> 
> 5 out of 5 stars by Car and Driver:
> 
> 2019 Honda Civic Type R Reviews | Honda Civic Type R Price, Photos, and Specs | Car and Driver
> 
> In a head to head test, the Type R beat the Focus RS. It would eat your Focus ST for lunch. It's stopping distance was shorter than the Acura NSX 200 thousand dollar supercar. It pulled 1.02G's on the skidpad, unheard of for a FWD car. It was also the fastest FWD car ever tested by C and D.
> 
> 2017 Ford Focus RS vs. 2017 Honda Civic Type R | Comparison Test | Car and Driver
> 
> 
> 
> The type R is cool, but its a bit too outlandish looking for me. They are quick as shit though.
Click to expand...


If it makes you feel better, its so fast you won't have to look at it long and you can't see its crazy looks from the inside. The reviews actually say if you can tolerate the looks the performance is incredible.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

airplanemechanic said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read and seen in youtube videos, the Civic Type R has a lot more power. Top speed advertised 170. Actual top speed on autobahn: 176.
> 
> Honda Civic Type R Exceeds Official Top Speed In Autobahn Test
> 
> 5 out of 5 stars by Car and Driver:
> 
> 2019 Honda Civic Type R Reviews | Honda Civic Type R Price, Photos, and Specs | Car and Driver
> 
> In a head to head test, the Type R beat the Focus RS. It would eat your Focus ST for lunch. It's stopping distance was shorter than the Acura NSX 200 thousand dollar supercar. It pulled 1.02G's on the skidpad, unheard of for a FWD car. It was also the fastest FWD car ever tested by C and D.
> 
> 2017 Ford Focus RS vs. 2017 Honda Civic Type R | Comparison Test | Car and Driver
> 
> 
> 
> The type R is cool, but its a bit too outlandish looking for me. They are quick as shit though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, its so fast you won't have to look at it long and you can't see its crazy looks from the inside. The reviews actually say if you can tolerate the looks the performance is incredible.
Click to expand...


I think it’s something that may grow on you. I’m not a fan of any ride that has a huge goofy spoiler. People actually bought the AMC Gremlins and Pacers, believe it or not. This ones a beauty queen compared with those. I’m sure it rides amazing. Got to be a blast to drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godboy

airplanemechanic said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read and seen in youtube videos, the Civic Type R has a lot more power. Top speed advertised 170. Actual top speed on autobahn: 176.
> 
> Honda Civic Type R Exceeds Official Top Speed In Autobahn Test
> 
> 5 out of 5 stars by Car and Driver:
> 
> 2019 Honda Civic Type R Reviews | Honda Civic Type R Price, Photos, and Specs | Car and Driver
> 
> In a head to head test, the Type R beat the Focus RS. It would eat your Focus ST for lunch. It's stopping distance was shorter than the Acura NSX 200 thousand dollar supercar. It pulled 1.02G's on the skidpad, unheard of for a FWD car. It was also the fastest FWD car ever tested by C and D.
> 
> 2017 Ford Focus RS vs. 2017 Honda Civic Type R | Comparison Test | Car and Driver
> 
> 
> 
> The type R is cool, but its a bit too outlandish looking for me. They are quick as shit though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, its so fast you won't have to look at it long and you can't see its crazy looks from the inside. The reviews actually say if you can tolerate the looks the performance is incredible.
Click to expand...

The Type R definitely has the better interior. They look awesome inside.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Godboy said:


> I think most hatchbacks look terrible, but i love these turbo charged ST's. They come out of the factory with a top speed of 155 mph, but its really easy to tune them for A LOT more horsepower, though most of that power goes towards 2-4th gear, but thats where you spend most of your driving.
> 
> I was thinking i was going to buy a Honda Accord Coupe, but i think ill get one of these instead and have it tuned by Ford Performance, which doesnt void the warranty.




I am taking donations to buy one of these.................

80 fucking grand that's a lot for a New Pickup


----------



## Pilot1

Pilot1 said:


> I just spent most of the day in one as a good friend has a 2013 and has tuned it with an upgraded exhaust, cold air intake, larger iintercooler, upgraded ignition coil, lighter alloy wheels, better tires, and a few other mods. It puts out over three hundred horsepower now.  I've driven it and it is a blast, and handles very well.  It is also a relatively practical daily driver as it has four doors, and the hatch so you can actually put stuff in it.



I forgot to mention, in addition to the above he's got a Stage II tune.  There seems to be a lot of after market support for this car, and the performance for the dollar is pretty high.


----------



## Godboy

Pilot1 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just spent most of the day in one as a good friend has a 2013 and has tuned it with an upgraded exhaust, cold air intake, larger iintercooler, upgraded ignition coil, lighter alloy wheels, better tires, and a few other mods. It puts out over three hundred horsepower now.  I've driven it and it is a blast, and handles very well.  It is also a relatively practical daily driver as it has four doors, and the hatch so you can actually put stuff in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, in addition to the above he's got a Stage II tune.  There seems to be a lot of after market support for this car, and the performance for the dollar is pretty high.
Click to expand...

I assume he probably has a Cobb or Mountune kit/tune on it?


----------



## Pilot1

Godboy said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just spent most of the day in one as a good friend has a 2013 and has tuned it with an upgraded exhaust, cold air intake, larger iintercooler, upgraded ignition coil, lighter alloy wheels, better tires, and a few other mods. It puts out over three hundred horsepower now.  I've driven it and it is a blast, and handles very well.  It is also a relatively practical daily driver as it has four doors, and the hatch so you can actually put stuff in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, in addition to the above he's got a Stage II tune.  There seems to be a lot of after market support for this car, and the performance for the dollar is pretty high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume he probably has a Cobb or Mountune kit/tune on it?
Click to expand...


I want to say it is a Cobb, but I am not sure.  I know you can dial in different tunes with the unit, but also have to have the supporting cast of other upgrades to support the higher levels, hence the bigger intercooler, and the other things.  I will have to ask him.

He was looking at other "Hot Hatches" including the GTI, and others.  The ST's aren't really that common, but if you look you can find them used.  There is a performance Fiesta that is similar in concept but smaller.  The RS is just sick!


----------



## Ringel05

Godboy said:


> I think most hatchbacks look terrible, but i love these turbo charged ST's. They come out of the factory with a top speed of 155 mph, but its really easy to tune them for A LOT more horsepower, though most of that power goes towards 2-4th gear, but thats where you spend most of your driving.
> 
> I was thinking i was going to buy a Honda Accord Coupe, but i think ill get one of these instead and have it tuned by Ford Performance, which doesnt void the warranty.


I always called them the "Ford Fuckus".

The only Ford *CAR* I every really liked was the Shelby Cobra.


----------



## Godboy

Pilot1 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just spent most of the day in one as a good friend has a 2013 and has tuned it with an upgraded exhaust, cold air intake, larger iintercooler, upgraded ignition coil, lighter alloy wheels, better tires, and a few other mods. It puts out over three hundred horsepower now.  I've driven it and it is a blast, and handles very well.  It is also a relatively practical daily driver as it has four doors, and the hatch so you can actually put stuff in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, in addition to the above he's got a Stage II tune.  There seems to be a lot of after market support for this car, and the performance for the dollar is pretty high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume he probably has a Cobb or Mountune kit/tune on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to say it is a Cobb, but I am not sure.  I know you can dial in different tunes with the unit, but also have to have the supporting cast of other upgrades to support the higher levels, hence the bigger intercooler, and the other things.  I will have to ask him.
> 
> He was looking at other "Hot Hatches" including the GTI, and others.  The ST's aren't really that common, but if you look you can find them used.  There is a performance Fiesta that is similar in concept but smaller.  The RS is just sick!
Click to expand...

Yeah, intercoolers, cold plugs and quality air filters is where you start, then better motor mounts, blow off valve, and when it gets faster you need better breaks, and if you want it to sound great you need a good catback exhaust, etc, etc, etc. I may end up putting a couple grand into it after everything is said and done.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bear513 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most hatchbacks look terrible, but i love these turbo charged ST's. They come out of the factory with a top speed of 155 mph, but its really easy to tune them for A LOT more horsepower, though most of that power goes towards 2-4th gear, but thats where you spend most of your driving.
> 
> I was thinking i was going to buy a Honda Accord Coupe, but i think ill get one of these instead and have it tuned by Ford Performance, which doesnt void the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking donations to buy one of these.................
> 
> 80 fucking grand that's a lot for a New Pickup
Click to expand...


   Buy a Tundra and put one of these on it and you'll blow away the Raptor for far less money.


----------



## there4eyeM

All the photos are of what would have been a heart throb for a sixteen year old boy in nineteen sixty-six.


----------



## Pilot1

Godboy said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just spent most of the day in one as a good friend has a 2013 and has tuned it with an upgraded exhaust, cold air intake, larger iintercooler, upgraded ignition coil, lighter alloy wheels, better tires, and a few other mods. It puts out over three hundred horsepower now.  I've driven it and it is a blast, and handles very well.  It is also a relatively practical daily driver as it has four doors, and the hatch so you can actually put stuff in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, in addition to the above he's got a Stage II tune.  There seems to be a lot of after market support for this car, and the performance for the dollar is pretty high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume he probably has a Cobb or Mountune kit/tune on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to say it is a Cobb, but I am not sure.  I know you can dial in different tunes with the unit, but also have to have the supporting cast of other upgrades to support the higher levels, hence the bigger intercooler, and the other things.  I will have to ask him.
> 
> He was looking at other "Hot Hatches" including the GTI, and others.  The ST's aren't really that common, but if you look you can find them used.  There is a performance Fiesta that is similar in concept but smaller.  The RS is just sick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, intercoolers, cold plugs and quality air filters is where you start, then better motor mounts, blow off valve, and when it gets faster you need better breaks, and if you want it to sound great you need a good catback exhaust, etc, etc, etc. I may end up putting a couple grand into it after everything is said and done.
Click to expand...


You know your stuff.  When we were out an about the other day we stopped at a performance shop and picked up and upgraded blow off valve.  Not a 50/50 but a better one as these seem to be a weak link with the ST's.  That and a better ignition coil.  Yes, all the upgrades can add up to at least $2500 - $3000 so far.  Maybe more with the exhaust which was already installed when he bought it.  It has a nice exhaust note too.  You can go crazy with this stuff.


----------



## Pilot1

Godboy said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just spent most of the day in one as a good friend has a 2013 and has tuned it with an upgraded exhaust, cold air intake, larger iintercooler, upgraded ignition coil, lighter alloy wheels, better tires, and a few other mods. It puts out over three hundred horsepower now.  I've driven it and it is a blast, and handles very well.  It is also a relatively practical daily driver as it has four doors, and the hatch so you can actually put stuff in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, in addition to the above he's got a Stage II tune.  There seems to be a lot of after market support for this car, and the performance for the dollar is pretty high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume he probably has a Cobb or Mountune kit/tune on it?
Click to expand...


It is definitely a Cobb tuner that my friend has.


----------



## Blues Man

There ain't nothin' cool about a Ford Focus


----------



## Godboy

Pilot1 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just spent most of the day in one as a good friend has a 2013 and has tuned it with an upgraded exhaust, cold air intake, larger iintercooler, upgraded ignition coil, lighter alloy wheels, better tires, and a few other mods. It puts out over three hundred horsepower now.  I've driven it and it is a blast, and handles very well.  It is also a relatively practical daily driver as it has four doors, and the hatch so you can actually put stuff in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, in addition to the above he's got a Stage II tune.  There seems to be a lot of after market support for this car, and the performance for the dollar is pretty high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume he probably has a Cobb or Mountune kit/tune on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is definitely a Cobb tuner that my friend has.
Click to expand...

I assume he has the Cobb Accessport. These are really cool. You can have multiple tunes programmed in them. You can have 1 tune to give you really good gas mileage, another tune for pure speed, and another with less speed for when your wife drives it. They cost $500, but they are well worth it.


----------



## Godboy

Im super bummed. It turns out that these mods significantly raise you insurance rates. I figured there would be a bump in the rate, but my research suggests it could be an 80-90% increase.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Godboy said:


> Im super bummed. It turns out that these mods significantly raise you insurance rates. I figured there would be a bump in the rate, but my research suggests it could be an 80-90% increase.



  Dont tell em.
I added a blower to my Tacoma,a tune and several other things and just didnt tell em.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

If I'm going to buy a go fast car I'm going with the Ariel Atom...


----------



## Godboy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If I'm going to buy a go fast car I'm going with the Ariel Atom...


Those are so awesome, but not practical in the Seattle area for a daily driver.  Rain would constantly be an issue.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Godboy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm going to buy a go fast car I'm going with the Ariel Atom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are so awesome, but not practical in the Seattle area for a daily driver.  Rain would constantly be an issue.
Click to expand...


    I learned my lesson having to much fun with my daily driver.....it never ends well.


----------



## SandSquid

Godboy said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just spent most of the day in one as a good friend has a 2013 and has tuned it with an upgraded exhaust, cold air intake, larger iintercooler, upgraded ignition coil, lighter alloy wheels, better tires, and a few other mods. It puts out over three hundred horsepower now.  I've driven it and it is a blast, and handles very well.  It is also a relatively practical daily driver as it has four doors, and the hatch so you can actually put stuff in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, in addition to the above he's got a Stage II tune.  There seems to be a lot of after market support for this car, and the performance for the dollar is pretty high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume he probably has a Cobb or Mountune kit/tune on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is definitely a Cobb tuner that my friend has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume he has the Cobb Accessport. These are really cool. You can have multiple tunes programmed in them. You can have 1 tune to give you really good gas mileage, another tune for pure speed, and another with less speed for when your wife drives it. They cost $500, but they are well worth it.
Click to expand...


I had one of those for my Mazdaspeed3.   One of the most fun cars I've had.


----------



## SandSquid

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im super bummed. It turns out that these mods significantly raise you insurance rates. I figured there would be a bump in the rate, but my research suggests it could be an 80-90% increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont tell em.
> I added a blower to my Tacoma,a tune and several other things and just didnt tell em.
Click to expand...


I never ever had even thought about telling my insurance company.   Had two Integra's (one bolt on, one boosted), a Miata, a Mazdaspeed3, Camaro SS, Chevy Silverado, and an F150 Ecoboost all which I'd done some level of modding to.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SandSquid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im super bummed. It turns out that these mods significantly raise you insurance rates. I figured there would be a bump in the rate, but my research suggests it could be an 80-90% increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont tell em.
> I added a blower to my Tacoma,a tune and several other things and just didnt tell em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never ever had even thought about telling my insurance company.   Had two Integra's (one bolt on, one boosted), a Miata, a Mazdaspeed3, Camaro SS, Chevy Silverado, and an F150 Ecoboost all which I'd done some level of modding to.
Click to expand...


  The only thing you tell em about is none performance parts like rims and tires,sway bars and the like.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

airplanemechanic said:


> From what I read and seen in youtube videos, the Civic Type R has a lot more power. Top speed advertised 170. Actual top speed on autobahn: 176.
> 
> Honda Civic Type R Exceeds Official Top Speed In Autobahn Test
> 
> 5 out of 5 stars by Car and Driver:
> 
> 2019 Honda Civic Type R Reviews | Honda Civic Type R Price, Photos, and Specs | Car and Driver
> 
> In a head to head test, the Type R beat the Focus RS. It would eat your Focus ST for lunch. It's stopping distance was shorter than the Acura NSX 200 thousand dollar supercar. It pulled 1.02G's on the skidpad, unheard of for a FWD car. It was also the fastest FWD car ever tested by C and D.
> 
> 2017 Ford Focus RS vs. 2017 Honda Civic Type R | Comparison Test | Car and Driver



  The type R has 50 less HP than the Ford.
2017 Ford Focus RS vs. 2017 Honda Civic Type R | Comparison Test | Car and Driver


----------



## Moonglow

Godboy said:


> I think most hatchbacks look terrible, but i love these turbo charged ST's. They come out of the factory with a top speed of 155 mph, but its really easy to tune them for A LOT more horsepower, though most of that power goes towards 2-4th gear, but thats where you spend most of your driving.
> 
> I was thinking i was going to buy a Honda Accord Coupe, but i think ill get one of these instead and have it tuned by Ford Performance, which doesnt void the warranty.


ghey and weak...


----------



## Moonglow

Dude you wanna be kewl get a 2019 Honda Scooter






Not a kewl as my 1966 I owned...


----------



## SandSquid

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im super bummed. It turns out that these mods significantly raise you insurance rates. I figured there would be a bump in the rate, but my research suggests it could be an 80-90% increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont tell em.
> I added a blower to my Tacoma,a tune and several other things and just didnt tell em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never ever had even thought about telling my insurance company.   Had two Integra's (one bolt on, one boosted), a Miata, a Mazdaspeed3, Camaro SS, Chevy Silverado, and an F150 Ecoboost all which I'd done some level of modding to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing you tell em about is none performance parts like rims and tires,sway bars and the like.
Click to expand...


I never even mentioned that. I don't ever think I was even asked it or giving a place to write it down.  One of my cars was totaled once by a drunk driver, and I mentioned it then to the claims guy, but that was it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SandSquid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im super bummed. It turns out that these mods significantly raise you insurance rates. I figured there would be a bump in the rate, but my research suggests it could be an 80-90% increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont tell em.
> I added a blower to my Tacoma,a tune and several other things and just didnt tell em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never ever had even thought about telling my insurance company.   Had two Integra's (one bolt on, one boosted), a Miata, a Mazdaspeed3, Camaro SS, Chevy Silverado, and an F150 Ecoboost all which I'd done some level of modding to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing you tell em about is none performance parts like rims and tires,sway bars and the like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never even mentioned that. I don't ever think I was even asked it or giving a place to write it down.  One of my cars was totaled once by a drunk driver, and I mentioned it then to the claims guy, but that was it.
Click to expand...


  If it gets stolen and they dont recover it you'll get screwed out of those mods.
  No harm in telling them about things that cost you money but dont inflate your premium.


----------



## SandSquid

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im super bummed. It turns out that these mods significantly raise you insurance rates. I figured there would be a bump in the rate, but my research suggests it could be an 80-90% increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont tell em.
> I added a blower to my Tacoma,a tune and several other things and just didnt tell em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never ever had even thought about telling my insurance company.   Had two Integra's (one bolt on, one boosted), a Miata, a Mazdaspeed3, Camaro SS, Chevy Silverado, and an F150 Ecoboost all which I'd done some level of modding to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing you tell em about is none performance parts like rims and tires,sway bars and the like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never even mentioned that. I don't ever think I was even asked it or giving a place to write it down.  One of my cars was totaled once by a drunk driver, and I mentioned it then to the claims guy, but that was it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it gets stolen and they dont recover it you'll get screwed out of those mods.
> No harm in telling them about things that cost you money but dont inflate your premium.
Click to expand...


Yup I could see in that case.


Back to the focus st, I do like hot hatches.  Ive heard the fiesta St is an absolute blast to drive.  But a bit small for me.  Had a mini s for a year as a commuter and that was about the same size.

I think if I'd go a size step up I'd probably look at a VW GTI.  Hard to find a review that doesn't like that one.  And it's kind of in that sporty but not overdoing it with the looks and powerful enough to be quick but not in the RS/ type r range.  Can get it in a two or four door and if you did go automatic I heard that theres is one of the best.  And I do like the interiors, with the plaid seats but that is a taste I'm sure not everyone enjoys.





I do wish Mazda still made their speed 3.  Even the regular Mazda 3 is one of the most fun driving hatches.  The speed 3 had 270ish horsepower, and the first generation of them was a sleeper.  The 2010 redesign had The  front end and a functional hood scoop, but wasn't over the top.  I used to take mine to track days, and all sorts of twisty mountain roads in Colorado.  Truly enjoyed it more than my Camaro SS.   Actual back seats and 4 doors and could fit plenty.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SandSquid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont tell em.
> I added a blower to my Tacoma,a tune and several other things and just didnt tell em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never ever had even thought about telling my insurance company.   Had two Integra's (one bolt on, one boosted), a Miata, a Mazdaspeed3, Camaro SS, Chevy Silverado, and an F150 Ecoboost all which I'd done some level of modding to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing you tell em about is none performance parts like rims and tires,sway bars and the like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never even mentioned that. I don't ever think I was even asked it or giving a place to write it down.  One of my cars was totaled once by a drunk driver, and I mentioned it then to the claims guy, but that was it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it gets stolen and they dont recover it you'll get screwed out of those mods.
> No harm in telling them about things that cost you money but dont inflate your premium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup I could see in that case.
> 
> 
> Back to the focus st, I do like hot hatches.  Ive heard the fiesta St is an absolute blast to drive.  But a bit small for me.  Had a mini s for a year as a commuter and that was about the same size.
> 
> I think if I'd go a size step up I'd probably look at a VW GTI.  Hard to find a review that doesn't like that one.  And it's kind of in that sporty but not overdoing it with the looks and powerful enough to be quick but not in the RS/ type r range.  Can get it in a two or four door and if you did go automatic I heard that theres is one of the best.  And I do like the interiors, with the plaid seats but that is a taste I'm sure not everyone enjoys.
> 
> View attachment 258537
> 
> I do wish Mazda still made their speed 3.  Even the regular Mazda 3 is one of the most fun driving hatches.  The speed 3 had 270ish horsepower, and the first generation of them was a sleeper.  The 2010 redesign had The  front end and a functional hood scoop, but wasn't over the top.  I used to take mine to track days, and all sorts of twisty mountain roads in Colorado.  Truly enjoyed it more than my Camaro SS.   Actual back seats and 4 doors and could fit plenty.
Click to expand...


  Meh...I'm not looking for a daily driver that hauls ass.
As I've said that shit only gets you in trouble.
  Although I'm considering the Magnuson SC for the Tundra....for towing capacity of course.


----------



## SandSquid

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never ever had even thought about telling my insurance company.   Had two Integra's (one bolt on, one boosted), a Miata, a Mazdaspeed3, Camaro SS, Chevy Silverado, and an F150 Ecoboost all which I'd done some level of modding to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you tell em about is none performance parts like rims and tires,sway bars and the like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never even mentioned that. I don't ever think I was even asked it or giving a place to write it down.  One of my cars was totaled once by a drunk driver, and I mentioned it then to the claims guy, but that was it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it gets stolen and they dont recover it you'll get screwed out of those mods.
> No harm in telling them about things that cost you money but dont inflate your premium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup I could see in that case.
> 
> 
> Back to the focus st, I do like hot hatches.  Ive heard the fiesta St is an absolute blast to drive.  But a bit small for me.  Had a mini s for a year as a commuter and that was about the same size.
> 
> I think if I'd go a size step up I'd probably look at a VW GTI.  Hard to find a review that doesn't like that one.  And it's kind of in that sporty but not overdoing it with the looks and powerful enough to be quick but not in the RS/ type r range.  Can get it in a two or four door and if you did go automatic I heard that theres is one of the best.  And I do like the interiors, with the plaid seats but that is a taste I'm sure not everyone enjoys.
> 
> View attachment 258537
> 
> I do wish Mazda still made their speed 3.  Even the regular Mazda 3 is one of the most fun driving hatches.  The speed 3 had 270ish horsepower, and the first generation of them was a sleeper.  The 2010 redesign had The  front end and a functional hood scoop, but wasn't over the top.  I used to take mine to track days, and all sorts of twisty mountain roads in Colorado.  Truly enjoyed it more than my Camaro SS.   Actual back seats and 4 doors and could fit plenty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh...I'm not looking for a daily driver that hauls ass.
> As I've said that shit only gets you in trouble.
> Although I'm considering the Magnuson SC for the Tundra....for towing capacity of course.
Click to expand...


Haha.  Sounds like a good reasoning.   That's why I got a chip for my pickup. 

So if you want the fastest in a straight line, I believe the golf R would have that unless you want to go Audi.  Civic R for track though the GTI I believe competes there well, just not as much in the straightaways.  Focus RS has the drift mode which looks fun... Until the tire bill comes.

NVM one that doesnt.   GTI is 220  I think.  More than a basic hatch, but still able to be finctional


----------



## SandSquid

I'd put the RS, Type R, and Golf R on the performance car group.   Don't think they make an STI hatch anymore, and while I loved those 15 years ago they've fallen back.

Then the Civic SI, Focus ST, mini S and GTI in that 2nd tier of sports hatches that are still really functional.  With the WRX kinda between.  

And the Mazda 3 as one that's a blast to drive but not powerful.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SandSquid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you tell em about is none performance parts like rims and tires,sway bars and the like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never even mentioned that. I don't ever think I was even asked it or giving a place to write it down.  One of my cars was totaled once by a drunk driver, and I mentioned it then to the claims guy, but that was it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it gets stolen and they dont recover it you'll get screwed out of those mods.
> No harm in telling them about things that cost you money but dont inflate your premium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup I could see in that case.
> 
> 
> Back to the focus st, I do like hot hatches.  Ive heard the fiesta St is an absolute blast to drive.  But a bit small for me.  Had a mini s for a year as a commuter and that was about the same size.
> 
> I think if I'd go a size step up I'd probably look at a VW GTI.  Hard to find a review that doesn't like that one.  And it's kind of in that sporty but not overdoing it with the looks and powerful enough to be quick but not in the RS/ type r range.  Can get it in a two or four door and if you did go automatic I heard that theres is one of the best.  And I do like the interiors, with the plaid seats but that is a taste I'm sure not everyone enjoys.
> 
> View attachment 258537
> 
> I do wish Mazda still made their speed 3.  Even the regular Mazda 3 is one of the most fun driving hatches.  The speed 3 had 270ish horsepower, and the first generation of them was a sleeper.  The 2010 redesign had The  front end and a functional hood scoop, but wasn't over the top.  I used to take mine to track days, and all sorts of twisty mountain roads in Colorado.  Truly enjoyed it more than my Camaro SS.   Actual back seats and 4 doors and could fit plenty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh...I'm not looking for a daily driver that hauls ass.
> As I've said that shit only gets you in trouble.
> Although I'm considering the Magnuson SC for the Tundra....for towing capacity of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  Sounds like a good reasoning.   That's why I got a chip for my pickup.
> 
> So if you want the fastest in a straight line, I believe the golf R would have that unless you want to go Audi.  Civic R for track though the GTI I believe competes there well, just not as much in the straightaways.  Focus RS has the drift mode which looks fun... Until the tire bill comes.
> 
> NVM one that doesnt.   GTI is 220  I think.  More than a basic hatch, but still able to be finctional
Click to expand...


   I have to admit having the Tundra run 12's is very appealing.
But then the 100 hp Polaris General forken rips to the point it's scary!!!
   I can't imagine the latest s x s that double that!!!


----------



## SandSquid

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never even mentioned that. I don't ever think I was even asked it or giving a place to write it down.  One of my cars was totaled once by a drunk driver, and I mentioned it then to the claims guy, but that was it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it gets stolen and they dont recover it you'll get screwed out of those mods.
> No harm in telling them about things that cost you money but dont inflate your premium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup I could see in that case.
> 
> 
> Back to the focus st, I do like hot hatches.  Ive heard the fiesta St is an absolute blast to drive.  But a bit small for me.  Had a mini s for a year as a commuter and that was about the same size.
> 
> I think if I'd go a size step up I'd probably look at a VW GTI.  Hard to find a review that doesn't like that one.  And it's kind of in that sporty but not overdoing it with the looks and powerful enough to be quick but not in the RS/ type r range.  Can get it in a two or four door and if you did go automatic I heard that theres is one of the best.  And I do like the interiors, with the plaid seats but that is a taste I'm sure not everyone enjoys.
> 
> View attachment 258537
> 
> I do wish Mazda still made their speed 3.  Even the regular Mazda 3 is one of the most fun driving hatches.  The speed 3 had 270ish horsepower, and the first generation of them was a sleeper.  The 2010 redesign had The  front end and a functional hood scoop, but wasn't over the top.  I used to take mine to track days, and all sorts of twisty mountain roads in Colorado.  Truly enjoyed it more than my Camaro SS.   Actual back seats and 4 doors and could fit plenty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh...I'm not looking for a daily driver that hauls ass.
> As I've said that shit only gets you in trouble.
> Although I'm considering the Magnuson SC for the Tundra....for towing capacity of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  Sounds like a good reasoning.   That's why I got a chip for my pickup.
> 
> So if you want the fastest in a straight line, I believe the golf R would have that unless you want to go Audi.  Civic R for track though the GTI I believe competes there well, just not as much in the straightaways.  Focus RS has the drift mode which looks fun... Until the tire bill comes.
> 
> NVM one that doesnt.   GTI is 220  I think.  More than a basic hatch, but still able to be finctional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit having the Tundra run 12's is very appealing.
> But then the 100 hp Polaris General forken rips to the point it's scary!!!
> I can't imagine the latest s x s that double that!!!
Click to expand...


Yeah I love the looks of the tundra.  And Toyota always makes a fine truck, reliable and better off road than most.   Ended up falling in love with Ford's ecoboost, even though mostly I am a Chevy guy and not too fond of the looks.  Set my tuner once for the 93 octane.  And holy crap that thing moves. 

I've thought about a UTV.  But just not sure I'd get anything out of it.   Plus have a Wrangler Rubicon I take off roading which I like.     

Thinking for a 3rd vehicle of getting another hot hatches though.  Good for trips I'm not pulling a trailer and fun as a daily driver.  And was between the GTI and Speed3 back in 2011.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SandSquid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it gets stolen and they dont recover it you'll get screwed out of those mods.
> No harm in telling them about things that cost you money but dont inflate your premium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I could see in that case.
> 
> 
> Back to the focus st, I do like hot hatches.  Ive heard the fiesta St is an absolute blast to drive.  But a bit small for me.  Had a mini s for a year as a commuter and that was about the same size.
> 
> I think if I'd go a size step up I'd probably look at a VW GTI.  Hard to find a review that doesn't like that one.  And it's kind of in that sporty but not overdoing it with the looks and powerful enough to be quick but not in the RS/ type r range.  Can get it in a two or four door and if you did go automatic I heard that theres is one of the best.  And I do like the interiors, with the plaid seats but that is a taste I'm sure not everyone enjoys.
> 
> View attachment 258537
> 
> I do wish Mazda still made their speed 3.  Even the regular Mazda 3 is one of the most fun driving hatches.  The speed 3 had 270ish horsepower, and the first generation of them was a sleeper.  The 2010 redesign had The  front end and a functional hood scoop, but wasn't over the top.  I used to take mine to track days, and all sorts of twisty mountain roads in Colorado.  Truly enjoyed it more than my Camaro SS.   Actual back seats and 4 doors and could fit plenty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh...I'm not looking for a daily driver that hauls ass.
> As I've said that shit only gets you in trouble.
> Although I'm considering the Magnuson SC for the Tundra....for towing capacity of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  Sounds like a good reasoning.   That's why I got a chip for my pickup.
> 
> So if you want the fastest in a straight line, I believe the golf R would have that unless you want to go Audi.  Civic R for track though the GTI I believe competes there well, just not as much in the straightaways.  Focus RS has the drift mode which looks fun... Until the tire bill comes.
> 
> NVM one that doesnt.   GTI is 220  I think.  More than a basic hatch, but still able to be finctional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit having the Tundra run 12's is very appealing.
> But then the 100 hp Polaris General forken rips to the point it's scary!!!
> I can't imagine the latest s x s that double that!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I love the looks of the tundra.  And Toyota always makes a fine truck, reliable and better off road than most.   Ended up falling in love with Ford's ecoboost, even though mostly I am a Chevy guy and not too fond of the looks.  Set my tuner once for the 93 octane.  And holy crap that thing moves.
> 
> I've thought about a UTV.  But just not sure I'd get anything out of it.   Plus have a Wrangler Rubicon I take off roading which I like.
> 
> Thinking for a 3rd vehicle of getting another hot hatches though.  Good for trips I'm not pulling a trailer and fun as a daily driver.  And was between the GTI and Speed3 back in 2011.
Click to expand...


  Ecoboost = equals a dead motor around 100k if you're lucky.


----------



## SandSquid

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I could see in that case.
> 
> 
> Back to the focus st, I do like hot hatches.  Ive heard the fiesta St is an absolute blast to drive.  But a bit small for me.  Had a mini s for a year as a commuter and that was about the same size.
> 
> I think if I'd go a size step up I'd probably look at a VW GTI.  Hard to find a review that doesn't like that one.  And it's kind of in that sporty but not overdoing it with the looks and powerful enough to be quick but not in the RS/ type r range.  Can get it in a two or four door and if you did go automatic I heard that theres is one of the best.  And I do like the interiors, with the plaid seats but that is a taste I'm sure not everyone enjoys.
> 
> View attachment 258537
> 
> I do wish Mazda still made their speed 3.  Even the regular Mazda 3 is one of the most fun driving hatches.  The speed 3 had 270ish horsepower, and the first generation of them was a sleeper.  The 2010 redesign had The  front end and a functional hood scoop, but wasn't over the top.  I used to take mine to track days, and all sorts of twisty mountain roads in Colorado.  Truly enjoyed it more than my Camaro SS.   Actual back seats and 4 doors and could fit plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...I'm not looking for a daily driver that hauls ass.
> As I've said that shit only gets you in trouble.
> Although I'm considering the Magnuson SC for the Tundra....for towing capacity of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  Sounds like a good reasoning.   That's why I got a chip for my pickup.
> 
> So if you want the fastest in a straight line, I believe the golf R would have that unless you want to go Audi.  Civic R for track though the GTI I believe competes there well, just not as much in the straightaways.  Focus RS has the drift mode which looks fun... Until the tire bill comes.
> 
> NVM one that doesnt.   GTI is 220  I think.  More than a basic hatch, but still able to be finctional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit having the Tundra run 12's is very appealing.
> But then the 100 hp Polaris General forken rips to the point it's scary!!!
> I can't imagine the latest s x s that double that!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I love the looks of the tundra.  And Toyota always makes a fine truck, reliable and better off road than most.   Ended up falling in love with Ford's ecoboost, even though mostly I am a Chevy guy and not too fond of the looks.  Set my tuner once for the 93 octane.  And holy crap that thing moves.
> 
> I've thought about a UTV.  But just not sure I'd get anything out of it.   Plus have a Wrangler Rubicon I take off roading which I like.
> 
> Thinking for a 3rd vehicle of getting another hot hatches though.  Good for trips I'm not pulling a trailer and fun as a daily driver.  And was between the GTI and Speed3 back in 2011.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ecoboost = equals a dead motor around 100k if you're lucky.
Click to expand...


I keep hearing that but still no data out there to show some big cliff for them.  Now it's getting into it's 2nd decade of making that motor, and while I get when it was the in thing to say as a twin scroll turbo direct injection that was brand new and went against everything truck motors had been, but its kinda going the way of the "you'll have to spend $5k to change the batteries in your Prius at 100k". 

Not a pile of used batteries or ecoboosts sitting in the junkyard even though millions of them on the road.  

I've got a second gen and they get 650 horse out of that motor for the GT.  I'm not going to come close to that myself.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SandSquid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...I'm not looking for a daily driver that hauls ass.
> As I've said that shit only gets you in trouble.
> Although I'm considering the Magnuson SC for the Tundra....for towing capacity of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.  Sounds like a good reasoning.   That's why I got a chip for my pickup.
> 
> So if you want the fastest in a straight line, I believe the golf R would have that unless you want to go Audi.  Civic R for track though the GTI I believe competes there well, just not as much in the straightaways.  Focus RS has the drift mode which looks fun... Until the tire bill comes.
> 
> NVM one that doesnt.   GTI is 220  I think.  More than a basic hatch, but still able to be finctional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit having the Tundra run 12's is very appealing.
> But then the 100 hp Polaris General forken rips to the point it's scary!!!
> I can't imagine the latest s x s that double that!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I love the looks of the tundra.  And Toyota always makes a fine truck, reliable and better off road than most.   Ended up falling in love with Ford's ecoboost, even though mostly I am a Chevy guy and not too fond of the looks.  Set my tuner once for the 93 octane.  And holy crap that thing moves.
> 
> I've thought about a UTV.  But just not sure I'd get anything out of it.   Plus have a Wrangler Rubicon I take off roading which I like.
> 
> Thinking for a 3rd vehicle of getting another hot hatches though.  Good for trips I'm not pulling a trailer and fun as a daily driver.  And was between the GTI and Speed3 back in 2011.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ecoboost = equals a dead motor around 100k if you're lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that but still no data out there to show some big cliff for them.  Now it's getting into it's 2nd decade of making that motor, and while I get when it was the in thing to say as a twin scroll turbo direct injection that was brand new and went against everything truck motors had been, but its kinda going the way of the "you'll have to spend $5k to change the batteries in your Prius at 100k".
> 
> Not a pile of used batteries or ecoboosts sitting in the junkyard even though millions of them on the road.
> 
> I've got a second gen and they get 650 horse out of that motor for the GT.  I'm not going to come close to that myself.
Click to expand...


 LOL...
Do I really have to link it for you?
  Those puny engines relying on boost die early,if it isnt the turbo it's the motor itself.


----------



## SandSquid

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.  Sounds like a good reasoning.   That's why I got a chip for my pickup.
> 
> So if you want the fastest in a straight line, I believe the golf R would have that unless you want to go Audi.  Civic R for track though the GTI I believe competes there well, just not as much in the straightaways.  Focus RS has the drift mode which looks fun... Until the tire bill comes.
> 
> NVM one that doesnt.   GTI is 220  I think.  More than a basic hatch, but still able to be finctional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit having the Tundra run 12's is very appealing.
> But then the 100 hp Polaris General forken rips to the point it's scary!!!
> I can't imagine the latest s x s that double that!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I love the looks of the tundra.  And Toyota always makes a fine truck, reliable and better off road than most.   Ended up falling in love with Ford's ecoboost, even though mostly I am a Chevy guy and not too fond of the looks.  Set my tuner once for the 93 octane.  And holy crap that thing moves.
> 
> I've thought about a UTV.  But just not sure I'd get anything out of it.   Plus have a Wrangler Rubicon I take off roading which I like.
> 
> Thinking for a 3rd vehicle of getting another hot hatches though.  Good for trips I'm not pulling a trailer and fun as a daily driver.  And was between the GTI and Speed3 back in 2011.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ecoboost = equals a dead motor around 100k if you're lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that but still no data out there to show some big cliff for them.  Now it's getting into it's 2nd decade of making that motor, and while I get when it was the in thing to say as a twin scroll turbo direct injection that was brand new and went against everything truck motors had been, but its kinda going the way of the "you'll have to spend $5k to change the batteries in your Prius at 100k".
> 
> Not a pile of used batteries or ecoboosts sitting in the junkyard even though millions of them on the road.
> 
> I've got a second gen and they get 650 horse out of that motor for the GT.  I'm not going to come close to that myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> Do I really have to link it for you?
> Those puny engines relying on boost die early,if it isnt the turbo it's the motor itself.
Click to expand...


So, we've got 4-5 million of them on the road.  Over half a million of the 1st gens out there at 6-10 years old.  So we are talking hundreds of thousands of F150 ecoboosts hitting 100k miles based on normal truck owner mileage.   

I'd like to see the link to the failure rate now that we have a large source of data to use and how it compares to other engines...


----------



## Godboy

SandSquid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit having the Tundra run 12's is very appealing.
> But then the 100 hp Polaris General forken rips to the point it's scary!!!
> I can't imagine the latest s x s that double that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I love the looks of the tundra.  And Toyota always makes a fine truck, reliable and better off road than most.   Ended up falling in love with Ford's ecoboost, even though mostly I am a Chevy guy and not too fond of the looks.  Set my tuner once for the 93 octane.  And holy crap that thing moves.
> 
> I've thought about a UTV.  But just not sure I'd get anything out of it.   Plus have a Wrangler Rubicon I take off roading which I like.
> 
> Thinking for a 3rd vehicle of getting another hot hatches though.  Good for trips I'm not pulling a trailer and fun as a daily driver.  And was between the GTI and Speed3 back in 2011.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ecoboost = equals a dead motor around 100k if you're lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that but still no data out there to show some big cliff for them.  Now it's getting into it's 2nd decade of making that motor, and while I get when it was the in thing to say as a twin scroll turbo direct injection that was brand new and went against everything truck motors had been, but its kinda going the way of the "you'll have to spend $5k to change the batteries in your Prius at 100k".
> 
> Not a pile of used batteries or ecoboosts sitting in the junkyard even though millions of them on the road.
> 
> I've got a second gen and they get 650 horse out of that motor for the GT.  I'm not going to come close to that myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> Do I really have to link it for you?
> Those puny engines relying on boost die early,if it isnt the turbo it's the motor itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we've got 4-5 million of them on the road.  Over half a million of the 1st gens out there at 6-10 years old.  So we are talking hundreds of thousands of F150 ecoboosts hitting 100k miles based on normal truck owner mileage.
> 
> I'd like to see the link to the failure rate now that we have a large source of data to use and how it compares to other engines...
Click to expand...

You can get 200,000+ miles out of most newer cars if you maintain them properly.

How Many Miles on a Car Before It Dies? (Tip: Maintenance is Key)


----------



## Pilot1

We just installed better ignition coils and different plugs in my friend's Focus ST.  He also got new, lighter wheels and better tires.  The thing is really dialed in nicely now.  His brother has a 2016 GTI which I've also driven.  A Stage One tune can get you a lot of HP in the GTI, so he may do that.  Evidently the GTI engine is severely detuned, I suspect for fuel economy.


----------



## Godboy

Pilot1 said:


> We just installed better ignition coils and different plugs in my friend's Focus ST.  He also got new, lighter wheels and better tires.  The thing is really dialed in nicely now.  His brother has a 2016 GTI which I've also driven.  A Stage One tune can get you a lot of HP in the GTI, so he may do that.  Evidently the GTI engine is severely detuned, I suspect for fuel economy.


I saw somewhere that the Ford ST motor is detuned to 60% out of the factory.


----------



## Pilot1

Godboy said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just installed better ignition coils and different plugs in my friend's Focus ST.  He also got new, lighter wheels and better tires.  The thing is really dialed in nicely now.  His brother has a 2016 GTI which I've also driven.  A Stage One tune can get you a lot of HP in the GTI, so he may do that.  Evidently the GTI engine is severely detuned, I suspect for fuel economy.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw somewhere that the Ford ST motor is detuned to 60% out of the factory.
Click to expand...


Could be.  With the Cobb tuner, upgraded exhaust, CAI, Larger intercooler, coils, etc he's up to just over 300 HP at the wheels.  I think stock they are 252 HP.  I think the tune alone on the GTI can get you 60 HP.  It is a no brainer.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SandSquid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit having the Tundra run 12's is very appealing.
> But then the 100 hp Polaris General forken rips to the point it's scary!!!
> I can't imagine the latest s x s that double that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I love the looks of the tundra.  And Toyota always makes a fine truck, reliable and better off road than most.   Ended up falling in love with Ford's ecoboost, even though mostly I am a Chevy guy and not too fond of the looks.  Set my tuner once for the 93 octane.  And holy crap that thing moves.
> 
> I've thought about a UTV.  But just not sure I'd get anything out of it.   Plus have a Wrangler Rubicon I take off roading which I like.
> 
> Thinking for a 3rd vehicle of getting another hot hatches though.  Good for trips I'm not pulling a trailer and fun as a daily driver.  And was between the GTI and Speed3 back in 2011.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ecoboost = equals a dead motor around 100k if you're lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that but still no data out there to show some big cliff for them.  Now it's getting into it's 2nd decade of making that motor, and while I get when it was the in thing to say as a twin scroll turbo direct injection that was brand new and went against everything truck motors had been, but its kinda going the way of the "you'll have to spend $5k to change the batteries in your Prius at 100k".
> 
> Not a pile of used batteries or ecoboosts sitting in the junkyard even though millions of them on the road.
> 
> I've got a second gen and they get 650 horse out of that motor for the GT.  I'm not going to come close to that myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> Do I really have to link it for you?
> Those puny engines relying on boost die early,if it isnt the turbo it's the motor itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we've got 4-5 million of them on the road.  Over half a million of the 1st gens out there at 6-10 years old.  So we are talking hundreds of thousands of F150 ecoboosts hitting 100k miles based on normal truck owner mileage.
> 
> I'd like to see the link to the failure rate now that we have a large source of data to use and how it compares to other engines...
Click to expand...


   It's common knowledge that naturally aspirated engines will last longer because they are under less stress.
 Thats not to say all of th


Godboy said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I love the looks of the tundra.  And Toyota always makes a fine truck, reliable and better off road than most.   Ended up falling in love with Ford's ecoboost, even though mostly I am a Chevy guy and not too fond of the looks.  Set my tuner once for the 93 octane.  And holy crap that thing moves.
> 
> I've thought about a UTV.  But just not sure I'd get anything out of it.   Plus have a Wrangler Rubicon I take off roading which I like.
> 
> Thinking for a 3rd vehicle of getting another hot hatches though.  Good for trips I'm not pulling a trailer and fun as a daily driver.  And was between the GTI and Speed3 back in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecoboost = equals a dead motor around 100k if you're lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that but still no data out there to show some big cliff for them.  Now it's getting into it's 2nd decade of making that motor, and while I get when it was the in thing to say as a twin scroll turbo direct injection that was brand new and went against everything truck motors had been, but its kinda going the way of the "you'll have to spend $5k to change the batteries in your Prius at 100k".
> 
> Not a pile of used batteries or ecoboosts sitting in the junkyard even though millions of them on the road.
> 
> I've got a second gen and they get 650 horse out of that motor for the GT.  I'm not going to come close to that myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> Do I really have to link it for you?
> Those puny engines relying on boost die early,if it isnt the turbo it's the motor itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we've got 4-5 million of them on the road.  Over half a million of the 1st gens out there at 6-10 years old.  So we are talking hundreds of thousands of F150 ecoboosts hitting 100k miles based on normal truck owner mileage.
> 
> I'd like to see the link to the failure rate now that we have a large source of data to use and how it compares to other engines...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get 200,000+ miles out of most newer cars if you maintain them properly.
> 
> How Many Miles on a Car Before It Dies? (Tip: Maintenance is Key)
Click to expand...


  Yeah,thats the biggest thing.
Frequent oil changes are a must since the engine oil also lubricates the turbo and causes it to break down much faster.


----------



## Godboy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I love the looks of the tundra.  And Toyota always makes a fine truck, reliable and better off road than most.   Ended up falling in love with Ford's ecoboost, even though mostly I am a Chevy guy and not too fond of the looks.  Set my tuner once for the 93 octane.  And holy crap that thing moves.
> 
> I've thought about a UTV.  But just not sure I'd get anything out of it.   Plus have a Wrangler Rubicon I take off roading which I like.
> 
> Thinking for a 3rd vehicle of getting another hot hatches though.  Good for trips I'm not pulling a trailer and fun as a daily driver.  And was between the GTI and Speed3 back in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecoboost = equals a dead motor around 100k if you're lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that but still no data out there to show some big cliff for them.  Now it's getting into it's 2nd decade of making that motor, and while I get when it was the in thing to say as a twin scroll turbo direct injection that was brand new and went against everything truck motors had been, but its kinda going the way of the "you'll have to spend $5k to change the batteries in your Prius at 100k".
> 
> Not a pile of used batteries or ecoboosts sitting in the junkyard even though millions of them on the road.
> 
> I've got a second gen and they get 650 horse out of that motor for the GT.  I'm not going to come close to that myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> Do I really have to link it for you?
> Those puny engines relying on boost die early,if it isnt the turbo it's the motor itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we've got 4-5 million of them on the road.  Over half a million of the 1st gens out there at 6-10 years old.  So we are talking hundreds of thousands of F150 ecoboosts hitting 100k miles based on normal truck owner mileage.
> 
> I'd like to see the link to the failure rate now that we have a large source of data to use and how it compares to other engines...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common knowledge that naturally aspirated engines will last longer because they are under less stress.
> Thats not to say all of th
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ecoboost = equals a dead motor around 100k if you're lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that but still no data out there to show some big cliff for them.  Now it's getting into it's 2nd decade of making that motor, and while I get when it was the in thing to say as a twin scroll turbo direct injection that was brand new and went against everything truck motors had been, but its kinda going the way of the "you'll have to spend $5k to change the batteries in your Prius at 100k".
> 
> Not a pile of used batteries or ecoboosts sitting in the junkyard even though millions of them on the road.
> 
> I've got a second gen and they get 650 horse out of that motor for the GT.  I'm not going to come close to that myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> Do I really have to link it for you?
> Those puny engines relying on boost die early,if it isnt the turbo it's the motor itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we've got 4-5 million of them on the road.  Over half a million of the 1st gens out there at 6-10 years old.  So we are talking hundreds of thousands of F150 ecoboosts hitting 100k miles based on normal truck owner mileage.
> 
> I'd like to see the link to the failure rate now that we have a large source of data to use and how it compares to other engines...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get 200,000+ miles out of most newer cars if you maintain them properly.
> 
> How Many Miles on a Car Before It Dies? (Tip: Maintenance is Key)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,thats the biggest thing.
> Frequent oil changes are a must since the engine oil also lubricates the turbo and causes it to break down much faster.
Click to expand...

An aftermarket blow off valve will also extend the life of your turbo, if you arent annoyed by the sound. I think most people who install them however do it specifically to get that "whoosh" sound.


----------



## Pilot1

Godboy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ecoboost = equals a dead motor around 100k if you're lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that but still no data out there to show some big cliff for them.  Now it's getting into it's 2nd decade of making that motor, and while I get when it was the in thing to say as a twin scroll turbo direct injection that was brand new and went against everything truck motors had been, but its kinda going the way of the "you'll have to spend $5k to change the batteries in your Prius at 100k".
> 
> Not a pile of used batteries or ecoboosts sitting in the junkyard even though millions of them on the road.
> 
> I've got a second gen and they get 650 horse out of that motor for the GT.  I'm not going to come close to that myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> Do I really have to link it for you?
> Those puny engines relying on boost die early,if it isnt the turbo it's the motor itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we've got 4-5 million of them on the road.  Over half a million of the 1st gens out there at 6-10 years old.  So we are talking hundreds of thousands of F150 ecoboosts hitting 100k miles based on normal truck owner mileage.
> 
> I'd like to see the link to the failure rate now that we have a large source of data to use and how it compares to other engines...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common knowledge that naturally aspirated engines will last longer because they are under less stress.
> Thats not to say all of th
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that but still no data out there to show some big cliff for them.  Now it's getting into it's 2nd decade of making that motor, and while I get when it was the in thing to say as a twin scroll turbo direct injection that was brand new and went against everything truck motors had been, but its kinda going the way of the "you'll have to spend $5k to change the batteries in your Prius at 100k".
> 
> Not a pile of used batteries or ecoboosts sitting in the junkyard even though millions of them on the road.
> 
> I've got a second gen and they get 650 horse out of that motor for the GT.  I'm not going to come close to that myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> Do I really have to link it for you?
> Those puny engines relying on boost die early,if it isnt the turbo it's the motor itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we've got 4-5 million of them on the road.  Over half a million of the 1st gens out there at 6-10 years old.  So we are talking hundreds of thousands of F150 ecoboosts hitting 100k miles based on normal truck owner mileage.
> 
> I'd like to see the link to the failure rate now that we have a large source of data to use and how it compares to other engines...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get 200,000+ miles out of most newer cars if you maintain them properly.
> 
> How Many Miles on a Car Before It Dies? (Tip: Maintenance is Key)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,thats the biggest thing.
> Frequent oil changes are a must since the engine oil also lubricates the turbo and causes it to break down much faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An aftermarket blow off vlalve will also extend the life of your turbo, if you arent annoyed by the sound. I think most people who install them however do it specifically to get that "whoosh" sound.
Click to expand...


We're installing one this weekend.  He bought it with the coils, and we just didn't have time to do both.  It shouldn't be that hard as there's an access panel in the wheel well.  You just have to remove the passenger side tire to get at it.


----------



## Godboy

Pilot1 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that but still no data out there to show some big cliff for them.  Now it's getting into it's 2nd decade of making that motor, and while I get when it was the in thing to say as a twin scroll turbo direct injection that was brand new and went against everything truck motors had been, but its kinda going the way of the "you'll have to spend $5k to change the batteries in your Prius at 100k".
> 
> Not a pile of used batteries or ecoboosts sitting in the junkyard even though millions of them on the road.
> 
> I've got a second gen and they get 650 horse out of that motor for the GT.  I'm not going to come close to that myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> Do I really have to link it for you?
> Those puny engines relying on boost die early,if it isnt the turbo it's the motor itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we've got 4-5 million of them on the road.  Over half a million of the 1st gens out there at 6-10 years old.  So we are talking hundreds of thousands of F150 ecoboosts hitting 100k miles based on normal truck owner mileage.
> 
> I'd like to see the link to the failure rate now that we have a large source of data to use and how it compares to other engines...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common knowledge that naturally aspirated engines will last longer because they are under less stress.
> Thats not to say all of th
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> Do I really have to link it for you?
> Those puny engines relying on boost die early,if it isnt the turbo it's the motor itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we've got 4-5 million of them on the road.  Over half a million of the 1st gens out there at 6-10 years old.  So we are talking hundreds of thousands of F150 ecoboosts hitting 100k miles based on normal truck owner mileage.
> 
> I'd like to see the link to the failure rate now that we have a large source of data to use and how it compares to other engines...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get 200,000+ miles out of most newer cars if you maintain them properly.
> 
> How Many Miles on a Car Before It Dies? (Tip: Maintenance is Key)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,thats the biggest thing.
> Frequent oil changes are a must since the engine oil also lubricates the turbo and causes it to break down much faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An aftermarket blow off vlalve will also extend the life of your turbo, if you arent annoyed by the sound. I think most people who install them however do it specifically to get that "whoosh" sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're installing one this weekend.  He bought it with the coils, and we just didn't have time to do both.  It shouldn't be that hard as there's an access panel in the wheel well.  You just have to remove the passenger side tire to get at it.
Click to expand...

Im jealous of your boys ST. Sounds dope!


----------



## SandSquid

Godboy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ecoboost = equals a dead motor around 100k if you're lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that but still no data out there to show some big cliff for them.  Now it's getting into it's 2nd decade of making that motor, and while I get when it was the in thing to say as a twin scroll turbo direct injection that was brand new and went against everything truck motors had been, but its kinda going the way of the "you'll have to spend $5k to change the batteries in your Prius at 100k".
> 
> Not a pile of used batteries or ecoboosts sitting in the junkyard even though millions of them on the road.
> 
> I've got a second gen and they get 650 horse out of that motor for the GT.  I'm not going to come close to that myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> Do I really have to link it for you?
> Those puny engines relying on boost die early,if it isnt the turbo it's the motor itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we've got 4-5 million of them on the road.  Over half a million of the 1st gens out there at 6-10 years old.  So we are talking hundreds of thousands of F150 ecoboosts hitting 100k miles based on normal truck owner mileage.
> 
> I'd like to see the link to the failure rate now that we have a large source of data to use and how it compares to other engines...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common knowledge that naturally aspirated engines will last longer because they are under less stress.
> Thats not to say all of th
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that but still no data out there to show some big cliff for them.  Now it's getting into it's 2nd decade of making that motor, and while I get when it was the in thing to say as a twin scroll turbo direct injection that was brand new and went against everything truck motors had been, but its kinda going the way of the "you'll have to spend $5k to change the batteries in your Prius at 100k".
> 
> Not a pile of used batteries or ecoboosts sitting in the junkyard even though millions of them on the road.
> 
> I've got a second gen and they get 650 horse out of that motor for the GT.  I'm not going to come close to that myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> Do I really have to link it for you?
> Those puny engines relying on boost die early,if it isnt the turbo it's the motor itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we've got 4-5 million of them on the road.  Over half a million of the 1st gens out there at 6-10 years old.  So we are talking hundreds of thousands of F150 ecoboosts hitting 100k miles based on normal truck owner mileage.
> 
> I'd like to see the link to the failure rate now that we have a large source of data to use and how it compares to other engines...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get 200,000+ miles out of most newer cars if you maintain them properly.
> 
> How Many Miles on a Car Before It Dies? (Tip: Maintenance is Key)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,thats the biggest thing.
> Frequent oil changes are a must since the engine oil also lubricates the turbo and causes it to break down much faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An aftermarket blow off valve will also extend the life of your turbo, if you arent annoyed by the sound. I think most people who install them however do it specifically to get that "whoosh" sound.
Click to expand...


I remember 15 years ago or so with the FF movies, there were a lot of companies making fake blowoff valves to just make the sound.   Also small nitrous blowoff kits that just released nitrous to the air.  lol   Was a funny time.  I had bought a couple Integras in the 90's, fun cars (in a stick, the automatic was gutless), with the GSR Vtec motor (no torque, but enough HP, and huge redline so made shifting a blast)  and a year after that movie sold them for more than I paid / fixed up them for.


----------



## SandSquid

Godboy said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just installed better ignition coils and different plugs in my friend's Focus ST.  He also got new, lighter wheels and better tires.  The thing is really dialed in nicely now.  His brother has a 2016 GTI which I've also driven.  A Stage One tune can get you a lot of HP in the GTI, so he may do that.  Evidently the GTI engine is severely detuned, I suspect for fuel economy.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw somewhere that the Ford ST motor is detuned to 60% out of the factory.
Click to expand...


Makes sense.   Same engine in the Focus RS, the Mustang ecoboost, and the Explorer.  All of them have more HP than the Focus ST


----------



## SandSquid

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It's common knowledge that naturally aspirated engines will last longer because they are under less stress.



Just like the common knowledge that since rechargeable batteries tend to charge less each time, all the Prius's will need really expensive battery replacements when they hit 100k miles.  

And about a decade later that stuff quieted down when they were still not able to post any facts, just try and use the "well I have a friend who".   How much longer are you talking?   Hundreds of thousands of these built a decade plus ago which means we should have a crapload of info on this.


----------



## Pilot1

I think the newer turbocharged four cylinder engines are reliable, and will give good longevity if maintained properly.  However, in general I'd trust and rather have a normally aspirated six cyl. vs a turbocharged four, but my age may be showing.


----------



## Dekster

Anybody know anything about these new Dodge Darts.  I know they have been out a couple years but today was the first time I saw one.  Not a bad looking car.  I used to do odd jobs for this oooooooold lady who had one of the old darts there wasn't much she didn't side swipe with that thing and it was still going.  One ugly beast that car was.


----------



## SandSquid

Dekster said:


> Anybody know anything about these new Dodge Darts.  I know they have been out a couple years but today was the first time I saw one.  Not a bad looking car.  I used to do odd jobs for this oooooooold lady who had one of the old darts there wasn't much she didn't side swipe with that thing and it was still going.  One ugly beast that car was.



Not a good car from what I've read.   I was hoping they'd come up with an SRT-4 version of the dart, kinda like the Neon and Caliber ones but they cancelled it before trying that.  

There's a motortrend comparison where it finished 7th out of 7 cars.   Says they look nice, and handle decent but that's about it.   Now on the plus side, with them being no longer made, I'm sure you can find a heck of a deal on them if you aren't looking for.

The Big Test: 2014 Compact Sedans - MotorTrend

Honestly I've always been a mazda 3 fan in that category, though the hatch over the sedan.


----------

